# [V] Star Wars Fact File 1 – 89



## RickSkywalker (31. August 2011)

*[V] Star Wars Fact File 1 – 89*

Liebe Star Wars-Freunde,

  Schweren Herzens habe ich beschlossen, mich von meiner Fact File-Sammlung zu trennen. Ich verkaufe die Ausgaben 1 – 89, säuberlich in acht Ordnern abgepackt.
  Dazu gibt es zudem noch den Star Wars-Beutel, der mit der ersten Ausgabe kam.

  Zur Auktion: eBay: Neue und gebrauchte Elektronikartikel, Autos, Kleidung, Sammlerst�cke, Sportartikel und mehr � alles zu g�nstigen Preisen


  Liebe Grüße


----------

